# Show us your Jaguar!



## cyberpaull (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2016)

*My 59 mark IV*

Gone by not forgotten.


----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2016)

I like black cats....


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2016)

Found another one....


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 1, 2016)

*65 CopperJag*

Gotta Love the Coppertone Cats


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Copper Cat 2*

One for show & one for GO..


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Mark V*

And a Black Cat that needs some work


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2016)

Both these are early 54's, heavy weights, 2 yr only 54-55, one all OG faded the other hot rodded in the late 50's, both have 53 prototype frame with both sets of rear fender supports, I was told by a old Schwinn factory worker years ago that at first the pulled Phantom frames out of stock, then welded handbrake/fender mount for the handbrake/3spd., they sent a few out to selected dealers to see how the went and when they sold, the made frames with just handbrake?fender mount for the rest of the run.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry... i had too.....


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 2, 2016)

*My Jag...*

This is how she was when I brought her home; being worked on slowly; acquiring missing pieces even more slowly... This is my Favorite.  pappy


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 2, 2016)

You 'axed' for it!!!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 2, 2016)

Lllllll


----------



## antque (Jan 3, 2016)

*My 1963 Jaguar, I'm The Original Owner*

Here is my 63 Jaguar, all original, I have the original light, This was a Christmas gift in 1963, Kept it ever since, all original except for the tires, paint is perfect, thanks for looking


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 3, 2016)

63 black and 64 CT


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a complete Mark IV color set. The black and blue ones are 1959. The red and green ones are 1961. The green one started life out as a three speed model. But in 2010, I converted it into a 5 speed model using components from a 1966 and 1967 Collegiate. My goal was to make it look like a factory job when in reality, Schwinn themselves never built such a bike, but should have. The blue bike has been since restored since this compilation pic of them has been done.

Jim.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 4, 2016)

OK think I need one


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 4, 2016)

63 Jaguar


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 4, 2016)

I know I need one!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 4, 2016)

I have one in the works.hopefully home soon.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 4, 2016)

Jaguar...


----------



## BooGTS (Jun 20, 2016)

62 Jaguar:


----------

